# un solvant / un dissolvant



## nasti

Rebonjour 

_un solvant/ un dissolvant.

_J'ai lu leurs définitions aussi bien que des exemples, entre autre : que_ l'eau est un solvant_ et dans un autre texte qu'elle _est un dissolvant_. 

Et je ne comprends pas la différence entre les 2 termes. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

La distinction est d'ordre purement chimique. Ce n'est vraiment pas ma spécialité, mais je m'essaie cependant à une "explication" :

Le solvant, aussi bien que le dissolvant, "assimile" le produit qu'on lui ajoute, c'est-à-dire provoque sa _disparition apparente_.

Le solvant, sans modifier la structure chimique du produit ajouté.
Exemple : l'eau

Lorsqu'on met du sel dans l'eau, il "disparaît". Mais, si l'on laisse évaporer l'eau, alors le sel réapparaît, tel qu'il se trouvait à l'origine. La _solution_ est donc un phénomène réversible.

Le dissolvant transforme la structure chimique du produit ajouté : on ne pourra plus retourner à la forme originelle de ce dernier.

En priant les éventuels chimistes du site de m'excuser pour les horreurs et autres incongruités que je pourrais avoir énoncées...


----------



## arundhati

Pour ma part, j'y vois davantage une distinction dans l'usage, en fonction du résultat désiré. Un "solvant" est la plupart du temps utilisé pour obtenir un "mélange" avec le produit dissout, un "dissolvant" pour éliminer le produit qu'il dissout.
Mais la distinction est subtile. Ainsi on va utiliser un "solvant" pour nettoyer un pinceau chargé de peinture fraîche, un "dissolvant" pour de la peinture séchée.
Dans la pratique, je pense qu'un "solvant" est plus utilisé pour dissoudre un liquide, un "dissolvant" avec un solide.


----------



## nasti

Merciiii bien snarkhunter et arundhati ! 

Je comprends mieux ! Et je vois que les 2 termes s'utilisent (je me demandais si l'un d'entre eux n'était pas plus utilisé).


----------



## TitTornade

arundhati said:


> Dans la pratique, je pense qu'un "solvant" est plus utilisé pour dissoudre un liquide, un "dissolvant" avec un solide.


 
Quand on mélange deux liquides et qu'on obtient un mélange _homogène_, on dit qu'ils sont "miscibles", on ne dit pas que l'un dissout l'autre.

Sinon, pour moi qui suis chimiste :
- "*solvant*" est un terme technique, c'est le seul que j'utilise au laboratoire pour désigner un *liquide *permet de dissoudre des matières diverses. L'eau est effectivement un bon *solvant*, cependant quand on parle de *solvant* dans un laboratoire, on sous-entend souvent "*solvant organique*" : éther, acétate d'éthyle, acétone, méthanol, chloroforme...

- "*Dissolvant*" n'est pas un terme que j'utilise au laboratoire, c'est un terme de langage courant qui, à mon avis, est mal utilisé ou désigne certains solvants organiques communs (le white spirit qu'on utilise pour la peinture, l'acétate d'éthyle que les filles utilisent pour enlever le vernis à ongle...)

Les autres distinctions évoquées ci-dessus ne me semble pas correctes... Désolé  

(Rq : le TFLi donne dissolvant comme P. présent ou comme adj. utilisé parfois comme substantif... Solvant est uniquement donné comme étant un substantif)


----------



## nasti

Un *grand merci *TitTornade pour l'opinion de l'expert !!! 

 C'est de la chimie et pourtant c'est clair...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas vraiment de votre avis [de celui de snarkhunter et arundhati]…

Les deux termes sont des quasi synonymes selon la majorité des dictionnaires. En fait, un _solvant_ est un produit qui a la *capacité* de dissoudre certaines substances, alors qu'un _dissolvant_ est un produit qu'on utilise *dans ce but*. La nuance est faible, j'en conviens ! 

La seule différence notable est l'usage de _dissolvant_ pour désigner le produit servant à éliminer le vernis à ongle.

Au fait, le participe passé de _dissoudre_ est _dissou*s*_…


arundhati said:


> le produit dissou*t*



P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le post de TitTornade…


----------



## nasti

Merci Maître Capello pour ton commentaire


----------



## itka

En langage courant, le _dissolvant_, (sans autre précision) c'est le produit qui sert à enlever le vernis à ongles.
Un _solvant_, tous les autres produits (chimie, entretien, etc.) servant à dissoudre quelque chose (peinture,...)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

C'est évident que nasti cherche un moyen d'éviter l'abus de solvants!


----------



## nasti

Bonjour itka 



itka said:


> En langage courant, le _dissolvant_, (sans autre précision) c'est le produit qui sert à enlever le vernis à ongles.
> Un _solvant_, tous les autres produits (chimie, entretien, etc.) servant à dissoudre quelque chose (peinture,...)



Je dois dire que ... maintenant, je ne comprends plus rien.

J'ai compris que :

_le solvant_ - terme technique, terme décrivant la nature d'un produit
_le dissolvant_ - terme du langage courant (+ produit de beauté) ...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je me suis rappellé d'une blague dans les Simpsons; _dans inflammable il s'agit de flammable!!!  Aiaiai!_

La traduction dans le WR pour solvant et dissolvant est.........le même mot anglais!  Mais je penche vers l'explication de Maitre Capello qui me semble la plus sage et la plus claire.


----------



## TitTornade

Au risque de me répéter (cf. #5)  : *dissolvant *est un participe présent utilisé comme adjectif (= qui peut être dissous).
Dans le langage courant, *dissolvant* devient un substantif et est utilisé pour désigner certains *solvants* (tel que le _dissolvant à ongle_ = acétate d'éthyle ou le _dissolvant à peinture _= white spirit).

Le terme technique est *solvant *(c'est une substantif). Dans mon laboratoire, et dans les autres, j'imagine, c'est le seul mot qui est utilisé. 

Evidemment, le terme utilisé dans le langage courant (il est "réducteur" puisque il ne désigne "qu'une partie du tout") est plus ou moins synonyme du terme technique et il arrive que le terme technique utilisé dans le langage courant. La traduction est le même mot en anglais = solvent.


----------



## nasti

Merci Chris' Spokesperson et TitTornade pour vos commentaires 



TitTornade said:


> Au risque de me répéter (cf. #5)  :



Désolée ... 


TitTornade said:


> Dans le langage courant, *dissolvant* devient un substantif et est utilisé pour désigner *certains* *solvants* (tel que le _dissolvant à ongle_ = acétate d'éthyle ou le _dissolvant à peinture _= white spirit).



Ok, "certains", d'accord !

Et regardez ce que j'ai trouvé !  :



> *Les essences sont des solvants  -  diluants - et des  dissolvants.**
> 
> Le diluant * ( *ou solvant *) est  un liquide qui sert à délayer et étendre  une substance plus ou moins pâteuse ; il est donc appauvrissant dans le sens où  il éloigne les molécules du liant et du pigment. Il ne les détruit pas mais  rend la pâte plus liquide et facile à étaler.
> 
> Le  dissolvant détruit les molécules et a un rôle décapant. Le White Spirit est à la  fois un *solvant* et un* dissolvant*. Il est déconseillé comme *solvant *de la  peinture artistique car il "salit" les couleurs.http://pagesperso-orange.fr/danyelsa/essences.htm


(En effet, il me semble qu'on utilise 2 sortes de produits par ex. pour la peinture à l'huile (artistique) :une huile pour diluer la peinture et une autre pour nettoyer les pinceaux...)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,




nasti said:


> Et regardez ce que j'ai trouvé ! :
> 
> Citation:
> *Les essences sont des solvants - diluants - et des dissolvants.*
> 
> *Le diluant *( *ou solvant *) est un liquide qui sert à délayer et étendre une substance plus ou moins pâteuse ; il est donc appauvrissant dans le sens où il éloigne les molécules du liant et du pigment. Il ne les détruit pas mais rend la pâte plus liquide et facile à étaler.
> 
> Le dissolvant détruit les molécules et a un rôle décapant. Le White Spirit est à la fois un *solvant* et un* dissolvant*. Il est déconseillé comme *solvant *de la peinture artistique car il "salit" les couleurs.http://pagesperso-orange.fr/danyelsa/essences.htm
> 
> (En effet, il me semble qu'on utilise 2 sortes de produits par ex. pour la peinture à l'huile (artistique) :une huile pour diluer la peinture et une autre pour nettoyer les pinceaux...)


 

Hum ! On est plus proche de la cuisine et du bricolage que de la rigueur scientifique. Cette distinction n'est pas scientifique mais c'est du langage courant... 

Un solvant est liquide ou un mélange de liquide qui dissout des matières (des solides tels que les pigments).
S'il y a réaction chimique, on parlera plus de solvant ou de dissolvant mais de *réactif*. Ce réactif peut être dissous dans un solvant...

Que ce soit un solvant ou un dissolvant : si on dissout quelque _chose_ dedans (exemple du sel de cuisine dans l'eau) et qu'on vaporise le solvant (par évaporation ou par ébullition), on récupère la même _chose_.

Mais bon, toute cette rigueur scientifique est bien loin de la personne qui verse de l'acide chlorhydrique dans ses toilettes pour enlever le calcaire (l'acide chlrohydirque n'est ni un solvant ni un dissolvant puisqu'il y a réaction chimique avec le calcaire) ou de celle qui ajoute un peu de white spirit dans son pot de peinture pour la fluidifier...


----------



## nasti

Ok, TitTornade ! Oublions alors ce petit texte ...


----------



## Nanon

TitTornade said:


> le _dissolvant à ongle_ = acétate d'éthyle


 
Ouh là là, ça fait peur ! On dit du "dissolvant à vernis" plutôt que du "dissolvant à ongles" chez nous les femmes (et chez les fabricants de produits de beauté...)
Heureusement que l'acétate d'éthyle ne dissout pas la kératine (*) et heureusement qu'on ne dit pas "dissolvant à ongles" (bien qu'on dise "vernis à ongles")... car sinon, les utilisatrices se retrouveraient sans ongles !

(*) ça doit bien l'agresser un peu, mais la dissoudre complètement... je te donne une réponse empirique mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas le cas !


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Ouh là là, ça fait peur ! On dit du "dissolvant à vernis" plutôt que du "dissolvant à ongles" chez nous les femmes (et chez les fabricants de produits de beauté...)
> Heureusement que l'acétate d'éthyle ne dissout pas la kératine (*) et heureusement qu'on ne dit pas "dissolvant à ongles" (bien qu'on dise "vernis à ongles")... car sinon, les utilisatrices se retrouveraient sans ongles !
> 
> (*) ça doit bien l'agresser un peu, mais la dissoudre complètement... je te donne une réponse empirique mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas le cas !


 
Oui, tu as raison  On dissout le vernis plutôt que les ongles 
Pourtant sur le net, j'ai vu "dissolvant à ongle", "dissolvant à vernis", "dissolvant vernis", "dissolvant ongle", "dissolvant pour vernis", "dissolvant pour ongle", "dissolvant vernis à ongle", etc., etc.

Il en existe même du Bio !! Je me demande ce qu'il y a dedans  De l'eau ? Et il faut frotter comme une malade avec une brosse métallique pour enlever le vernis


----------



## Nanon

Ce qu'il y a dedans ? du lactate d'éthyle au lieu de l'acétate d'éthyle, comme ça les fabricants revendiquent "sans acétone"... et effectivement, ça marche moins bien...  mais peut-être que la perte d'efficacité est une preuve d'innocuïté ! 

Ceci dit, ce sont justement les sites des fabricants, bio ou pas, qu'il vaut mieux regarder pour savoir quel usage est recommandable. Dans le vrac du net, il faut trier !


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Ce qu'il y a dedans ? du lactate d'éthyle au lieu de l'acétate d'éthyle, comme ça les fabricants revendiquent "sans acétone"... et effectivement, ça marche moins bien...  mais peut-être que la perte d'efficacité est une preuve d'innocuïté !
> 
> Ceci dit, ce sont justement les sites des fabricants, bio ou pas, qu'il vaut mieux regarder pour savoir quel usage est recommandable. Dans le vrac du net, il faut trier !


 
Ah OK ! Merci pour l'info ! Je n'ai jamais utilisé le lactate d'éthyle... moi dangereux, mais marche moins bien sans doute 

Sinon, l'acétate d'éthyle, ce n'est pas de l'acétone  

Enfin bon... même le vernis, ça doit pas être très bon... Moi, à la place des filles, je n'utiliserais pas toutes ces cochonneries


----------



## Nanon

TitTornade said:


> Sinon, l'acétate d'éthyle, ce n'est pas de l'acétone


Je sais... mais on utilise aussi l'acétone dans les dissolvants à vernis. En général, un ingrédient à la fois suffit à "décaper" suffisamment. De plus, pour faire du marketing, même (surtout ?) "vert", quelques confusions arrangent bien les choses !

Par ailleurs, l'Europe a supprimé l'acétonitrile des dissolvants (et ça, c'était une vraie cochonnerie !)


----------

